# At what age does a powerlifter reach their peak?



## verve (Sep 10, 2003)

Was just reading about this guy

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Naim_Suleymanoglu

and it seems once he reached his 30's he wasn't so good anymore. So what age do powerlifters and olympic lifter etc. reach their peak?


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

I know some guys who are about 34 ish and have just hit their peak regarding powerlifting.

So I think it depends on the person really, can't average an age.


----------



## youngun1436114498 (Jan 28, 2005)

well nigel wilding from llanelli (3 times world powerlifting champ) is 51 this year and is still at his peak lol:lift:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

30-35 is what I always heard.

My best bench was at a ripe old age of 44.

Then I banged some juice and wiped out my personal best by 50lbs

Then got an injury so now im down

Now, I think for the guy that is lifting and not pushing the heavy stuff for lets say 30 years I feel the guy in his thirties should not have a problem at all beating his personal bests.

But you have to be smarter too.

More time for recouperation and stuff.

I think winger is stronger than ever and he is 45


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

Im still getting stronger at 42, i reckon 45 - 50 will be the tops


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

OK - so what about the age that people get into powerlifting? I know for swimming that to have any chance at competing at international level you'd have to be training in a competitive environment from at least age 5.....


----------



## dk246 (Jun 19, 2004)

youngun said:


> well nigel wilding from llanelli (3 times world powerlifting champ) is 51 this year and is still at his peak lol:lift:


good old nige flexing at 50 lol 270 - 300 dead 180 bench and 250 squat  cnt fault the big fella


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Nigel Wilding, world champion at what weight?


----------



## dk246 (Jun 19, 2004)

100kg and 110kgs with the bpo, big nige from the ymca in llanelli chris


----------



## Justin Hurley (Feb 14, 2005)

I have heard it touted that 40 years old, but can you stay injury free until then without also burning out. Also if you use gear and abuse it in your younger years, you won't be able to stay competive at 40, because gear just ain't going to work the same anymore.

You reach peak bone density at 30 years old, and tendon strength takes a good few years to be built up, not like muscle hypertrophy. You also have many factors to consider, like for instance tendon insertion, age you started powerlifting etc. I don't think it's a one size fits all answer.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Justin Hurley said:


> I have heard it touted that 40 years old, but can you stay injury free until then without also burning out. Also if you use gear and abuse it in your younger years, you won't be able to stay competive at 40, because gear just ain't going to work the same anymore.
> 
> You reach peak bone density at 30 years old, and tendon strength takes a good few years to be built up, not like muscle hypertrophy. You also have many factors to consider, like for instance tendon insertion, age you started powerlifting etc. I don't think it's a one size fits all answer.


Very good answer.


----------

